# [SOLVED]Iron/Chromium nie wykrywa pluginów

## Marcin90

Witam!

Od wczoraj mam taki problem z Ironem, że nie wykrywa mi pluginu javy i flasha. Sprawa jest dość dziwna bo wydaje mi się, że próbowałem już wszystkiego:

- reinstalowałem flasha i irona

- próbowałem na innej wersji chromium

- usuwałem ustawienia flasha i chromium z home

- kopiowałem sam plik libflashplayer.so do katalogu z ironem i zmieniać jego uprawnienia/właściciela/grupę

- uruchamiałem na koncie roota

Irona uruchamiam bez żadnych dodatkowych opcji. Jedyny plugin który działa to "Chrome PDF Viever" (libpdf.so). Przy uruchamianiu z terminala nie wyrzuca żadnych błędów. Nie mam już za bardzo pomysłów co z tym fantem dalej zrobić. W Firefoxie flash działa normalnie, w Operze nie działa, ale to ponoć jakiś szerszy problem. Moja wersja flasha to 10.3.181.26. Wiem, że dwa dni temu miałem tą samą wersje i wszystko było OK.

Czekam na propozycję.

//EDIT

Znalazłem rozwiązanie problemu. Musze uruchamiać Irona z parametrem --extra-plugin-dir=/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins , wtedy wszystko działa tak jak należy.

----------

## wertjacek

a skad miałeś ebuild do Iron? jakos nie mogę znaleśc żadnego w sieci.Byłbym wdzięczny za link.

----------

## Marcin90

Nie instalowałem przez ebuilda. Po prostu ściągnąłem skompilowane z www.srware.net i rozpakowałem.

----------

